
Ask HN: Why are so many .io domains popping up lately? - csense
I count 5 stories in the top 120 on HN as of this writing, which are on github.io [6]-[8] or other .io domains [1]-[5].  Why are so many sites on .io domains?<p>I&#x27;m particularly interested in comments from people who&#x27;ve chosen (or strongly considered) .io domains for personal or company websites -- why did you choose .io?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11085078<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11081711<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11082633<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11082359<p>[5] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11077222<p>[6] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11083520<p>[7] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11082661<p>[8] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11084580
======
nkristoffersen
Because we can't get a good .com! And .io is especially nerdy for the whole
input/output thing. My current startups are both .io and it's strictly because
good .com names are harder and harder to come by but .io fits the technical
nature of the startups.

